# Which classical piece was this cello sampled from?



## themirror (May 26, 2015)

Starting 10:52




It sounds familiar but I can't say I know the name of the piece that it originates from


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

*Schubert*,Trio in E-flat:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------

